# Make someone fell good HeRe!!!



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok its kinda a game but not really, all you do is leave a possitive message about the person that posted last

If you cant think of anything nice dont wright anything at all , Be Nice =)

and u can post a compliment more then once <3

xoxo


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

OK Ill give this a try...

Pinkragon always comes up with these super friendly good natured posts.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

espmike has a great ass


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> OK Ill give this a try...
> 
> Pinkragon always comes up with these super friendly good natured posts.


ESPMIKE is politically equitable


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mdmedicine has a lot of skulls for 830 posts


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

mdmedicine said:


> OK Ill give this a try...
> 
> Pinkragon always comes up with these super friendly good natured posts.


ESPMIKE is politically equitable
[/quote]

mdmedicine is politically partisan


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

FullyCompletely said:


> OK Ill give this a try...
> 
> Pinkragon always comes up with these super friendly good natured posts.


ESPMIKE is politically equitable
[/quote]

mdmedicine is politically partisan
[/quote]

I miss Danny Boy!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Gordeez is an Alcoholic.

Mr Harleys Boat is the Poo x2!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Brujo makes me feel like less of an alcoholic.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Bullsnakes avatar makes EVERYBODY feel real pretty.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> Bullsnakes avatar makes EVERYBODY feel real pretty.


Corey isnt corrupted easily by the US or Canada


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Soldat is getting a nice bike, no matter what anyone from Hawaii says. And he also does not want to see fat old naked ladies.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

b_ack is a good nominee for MAB. Good luck b_ack.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

ESPmike's tears have been known to cure cancer, too bad hes never cried


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

NTcaribe has a huge Dong... so I have heard....


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom hates people, but he loves gatherings. Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

at least cichlid addict isn't addicted to crack...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DHtcgb7 will have 3 skulls soon.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ESPmike already knows what I'm gonna post.


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

b_ack51 is better looking than that beast in the avatar... 100 posts


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DHtcqb7 said:


> b_ack51 is better looking than that beast in the avatar... 100 posts


whos DHtcqb7?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

ProdigalMarine can perform fellatio on himself. And it's not because he has an unusually long neck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Prod MArine is a good soldier


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

danny boy is the smartest person i know underthe age of 21 and smarter than most i know above 21


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

joey said:


> danny boy is the smartest person i know underthe age of 21 and smarter than most i know above 21


is nice


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

VENOM said:


> danny boy is the smartest person i know underthe age of 21 and smarter than most i know above 21


is nice :laugh:
[/quote]
what, you dont wanna give me a direct comment? do you all hate me that much that nobody wants to compliment me














ahh whatever


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

joey'd has a awsome av!

no one (atleast not me) hates you


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

VENOM has a great looking jack dempsey


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

thanks man


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

VENOM said:


> joey'd has a awsome av!
> 
> no one (atleast not me) hates you


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

okay i take that back!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

joe'd didn't make his high school basketball team his freshman year but then went on to excel and earn a scholarship to North Carolina proceeding to wear his North Carolina shorts underneath his Bulls shorts in his professional career which also enabled him to shoot a McDonald's commercial where him and Larry Bird played H-O-R-S-E


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> joe'd didn't make his high school basketball team his freshman year but then went on to excel and earn a scholarship to North Carolina proceeding to wear his North Carolina shorts underneath his Bulls shorts in his professional career which also enabled him to shoot a McDonald's commercial where him and Larry Bird played H-O-R-S-E


i didnt wanna brag but thanks for telling everyone








and ron has the best set of guns ive ever seen


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

joey'ds' avatar depicts him in his younger days


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

NTcaribe has a lotta skulls!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

venom notices EVERYTHING lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

quickshot has colorful skulls











NTcaribe said:


> joey'ds' avatar depicts him in his younger days


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> venom notices EVERYTHING lol










oh yeah :nod:


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Joey'd is very in touch with his feminine side. I know this due to how sensitive he got on the first page about not being noticed. I feel thats a trait we should all bring out more


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Soldat's avatar is very funy,







*is the first time i see it (or pay attention to it)*


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Pinkragon had a threesome with the Olsen twins once


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Ron Mexico makes the name Eugene cool.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

babw2u's avatar puffer is sexy


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> Pinkragon had a threesome with the Olsen twins once


















kingsnar likes milfs


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

pinKragon makes me feel all warm and fuzzy

in pants that is hahahaha

j/k


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

NTcaribe is a fellow Canadian brother


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> NTcaribe is a fellow Canadian brother


does sheppard really own a G35? because if he does, sheppard has just moved up a notch in my coolness book.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine was the one who talked Ben Wallace into changing his hair style from a 'fro to corn rows


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ron Mexico has herpes.

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0405051vick1.html

guess that doesnt really make you feel good though huh


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

myphen gave me herpes


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm jealous of Ron Mexico's herpes


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

york has a cute ass


----------



## r8frazer (Feb 6, 2006)

Gut is probably less fat than the kid in his avvy


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

r8frazer said:


> NTcaribe is a fellow Canadian brother


rock on canada


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

NTCaribe's gallery is nice


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

PinKragon is having a great day... besides... it's friday... !!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

At least Rigor still has his rims and tires on his vehicle. Its spring break!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

The quote in Soldats profile makes me laugh.







Remember that post?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> NTCaribe's gallery is nice


why tank you


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

I voted for NTcaribe


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

ESPMike Knows his MMA


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

FastMover is a gun freak!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Rigor mortiz Rhom is an OG member. And thats gangsta.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

O FO SHO...

B_ack has a big vinny... and if you have been good... he will show you his "vinny"... heh heh heh


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

rigor mortiz rhom has a long name and an OG award


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

VENOM owns a Trimac... Gotta give props to someone with a Trimac..









(Note to self: You all are some funny mofo's)


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

oscar119 dog looks like a seal with a transformer stuck to its head.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

CORey left caps lock on while adding his user name...he tried rectifing the problem but it was too late


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Mr Black said:


> CORey left caps lock on while adding his user name...he tried rectifing the problem but it was too late


 lol i hate u dude.
didnt think i would be so active here when i made my account.

mr black is really a white skinny dude.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

CORey has a badass looking serra.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ESPMike was trained in Mixed Martial Arts by Chuck Norris. ESPMike even beat Chuck Norris once, and to this day no one speaks of it around Chuck Norris, because if you do, he'll kill you.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> ESPMike was trained in Mixed Martial Arts by Chuck Norris. ESPMike even beat Chuck Norris once, and to this day no one speaks of it around Chuck Norris, because if you do, he'll kill you.


b_ack has the best av!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Venom is sexy


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

He knows his MMA


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Mr. black is cool because of his avatar, I PITTY DA FOOL


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> I voted for NTcaribe










thankyou, i love your cat


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

b_ack51 has excellent taste in music!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident is CANADIAN............. now that is a good feeling


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> b_ack51 has excellent taste in music!!


Same to you.

Also you're probably the coolest guy on National Talk Like a Pirate Day too.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i was skipped


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i was skipped


Piranha_guy_dan is underrated


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

FullyCompletely said:


> i was skipped


Piranha_guy_dan is underrated :nod:
[/quote]

Used to have a really cool name, that nobody realized how cool it was until he chose his current name to prove a point. Very clever indeed Maestro


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Takes Good Pictures!!! I love 'em!!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> Takes Good Pictures!!! I love 'em!!!!


Her favourite colour is....blue


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

lol n urs is Black????


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> lol n urs is Black????


Is just another innocent face.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i like fullycompletelys old name


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

joey said:


> i like fullycompletelys old name


Has been a great addition to the board :nod:


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> Venom is sexy


hmm


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Venom wants to take over the world 1 G.I Joe at a time


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Venom wants to take over the world 1 G.I Joe at a time


Redragon and Pinkragon are the same person, but I think the pink personality looks more attractive.

IM KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Soldat is alright even though he changed the quote in his sig because he apoligized.

This ones good too Soldat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Soldat is alright even though he changed the quote in his sig because he apoligized.
> 
> This ones good too Soldat.


ESPMike is a gigalo, spending lots of dough, everytime I turn around hes got another ho.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

FullyCompletely said:


> Soldat is alright even though he changed the quote in his sig because he apoligized.
> 
> This ones good too Soldat.


ESPMike is a gigalo, spending lots of dough, everytime I turn around hes got another ho.
[/quote]

FullyCompletely confused the sh*t outta me, when i changed his name and av.
but with the new one he is one step closer to realising his dream.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

C0Rey posts a lot and has an coool P in his sig!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

nice pix of ur JD... I saw it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> nice pix of ur JD... I saw it


you are very sweet and have some HOT pics


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Has an awesome preserved Manny


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Has an awesome preserved Manny


is one of my favourite mods







lol

did ya get my PM?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i was skipped


Piranha_guy_dan is underrated :nod:
[/quote]

Used to have a really cool name, that nobody realized how cool it was until he chose his current name to prove a point. Very clever indeed Maestro








[/quote]
fellow canadian breathren


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i was skipped


PGD is definetly a knowledgable, hardcore fishkeeper. He's also a cool guy,even though he's from ontario


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> i was skipped


PGD is definetly a knowledgable, hardcore fishkeeper. He's also a cool guy,even though he's from ontario :laugh:
[/quote]

Poutine is decent...just below normal fires, and above onion rings.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

FullyCompletely said:


> i was skipped


PGD is definetly a knowledgable, hardcore fishkeeper. He's also a cool guy,even though he's from ontario :laugh:
[/quote]

Poutine is decent...just below normal fires, and above onion rings.
[/quote]
The artist formally known as danny boy will hit 6,800 post very very soon


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Mr. Black is going to team up with Mr. T and help bring wearing multiple gold nugget chains come back in style..


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

O-119 spends a fortune on dog food, but it's worth it.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Fastmover13, has a nice avatar, it makes me wanna got to the beach n get some tan, too bad is not summer yet, n it is too cold to go for a tan right now!!!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

^ id hit it


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

^ id hit it


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

^^ id punch it!









jiggy never brags, hes also the most peacefull person around.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> ^^ id punch it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precious is tricksy, yes precious is!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

dannyboy is completely full


----------

